# 1980 724 38050 Carb Removal Nuts and Studs Are Turning



## N.Idaho (Nov 12, 2018)

First off, thank you for your help in removing the frozen exhaust bolts and lubing the machine. Now I am attempting to remove and replace the carb. The problem is that the nuts and the studs they are attached to are turning but not loosening. Has anyone had this happen and have a solution? Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge. It's been a project saver for me.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

If it's a Tecumseh engine, Those are bolts not studs, You should be able to get a wrench on the bolt heads although they are a little hard to get to you can get a wrench on the bolt, I forget the size but the bolt is one wrench size smaller than the nut is.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On Toro and Ariens it always nice if you include the first three of the serial number along with the model number. For that particular 38050 model Toro has 10 different breakdowns for it.

https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pa...?searchTerm=38050&BasicSearchFilter=equipment

I have a Toro/Wheel Horse rider that the carb was mounted with studs but you had to grab the nut at the intake elbow side of the carb. That or vicegrip the stud where it ran along side of the carb. Not sure if yours is that same style ??
Picture would be helpful.
.


----------



## N.Idaho (Nov 12, 2018)

Waterlooboy2hp P.M.ed me. Once he explained it, it made sense and I got it off. What a chore. Thank you for the help.


----------

